# So what's the verdict on the Ibanez M80M?



## DrShredder (Jul 16, 2014)

Next week I'm probably going to order a Ibanez M80M.
I've been drooling over the M8M but that one is just way to expensive for me.
Ever since I've listened to Meshuggah I've wanted to get a similar guitar.

My first 8-string was a Ibanez RG2228.
I got this one when they just came out.
I didn't really gel with this guitar and it was hard to set up right.
I eventually sold it, this guitar wasn't for me.
The active pick-ups just don't suit me together with this relatively short scale.

Then I got an LTD sc608b.
Kind of the same story as the last guitar, kinda hard to set up right without buzz on the low string etc.
Cool guitar with good quality but I had to trade it eventually.

Then I got an Intrepid dual pro 828 that I liked but the wood was just a bit too heavy/dense for me.
I like it when the wood breathes a little bit more, at least with extended range instruments.

A friend of mine bought a Intrepid 828 (the bolt on ash version with a single pick-up, maple neck etc.
That one sounded and felt better then my Intrepid pro so I sold that one to get the standard version, the same one as my friend owned.
I still own that guitar because it sounds huge and plays great.
It kind of feels a little bit cheap in your hands, hard to explain but it has to do with the finish.
Anyhow, this one definitely is a keeper.

Then I traded my LTD Sc608b for a Schecter sls c-8.
The Schecter is a really great guitar actually but for some reason this guitar never really gelled with me.
It could be because of the active pick-ups.

For 6 string I like EMG's a lot (for heavy music).
But for 8-stringed guitars I kind of like the extra dynamics and clarity that passives give. The Cepheus pick-up in my Agile is great, it can sound a little scratchy sometimes but it definitely does the job.
For my 8 string guitars I like to use elixir strings.
Just a standard 9's set with an added 56 and 75 (bass string).

Ever since the M80M came out I've wanted one and the reviews seem to be good.
The soundclips seem nice.
How are the frets? Does the neck allow for a good low action without fret buzz?
Is the body wood nice and resonant?
Should I be afraid of flaws?
1090 euros is a lot of cash even though this guitar is relatively cheap.
I dig all the features though, 29.5 scale, one lundgren pick up.

Sorry for the long story, hope some of you can chime in!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 16, 2014)

> How are the frets?
> Does the neck allow for a good low action without fret buzz?
> Is the body wood nice and resonant?
> Should I be afraid of flaws?



I have had my M80M for quite a few months now and most days it is the first guitar I reach for - even for playing standard tuned 6 string stuff.

The fretwork is good. No sharp spots. I wouldn't say it's of the same standard as my PRS which has the edges beautifully rounded off - but I have no complaint with it at all.

I love the neck on this guitar. The first thing I usually do with a new guitar is a full setup and I didn't need to do that with the M80M - right out of the case when I brought it home, the action was fantastic. I really like the neck profile on this compared to the neck on the RG8/2228. The M80M neck has a bit more meat on it and is basically a C shape up towards the headstock, where the RG neck felt to me like a shallow D all the way.

It rings like a bell. It's one of those instruments that you can feel vibrating under your hands and against your body when you play it. Some folks seem to think this is a common attribute with single pickup guitars. I don't know if that's true or if it's just a nice bit of wood... but it's really resonant. Acoustically it is quite loud for an electric guitar.

It is a production guitar, not a custom shop instrument - so yeah, you do need to go over it with a critical eye. They won't all be perfect. Mine had a minor (as in I was mildly annoyed but ultimately not enough to bother doing anything about it) issue where someone had adjusted the bridge screws with a screwdriver which was obviously too small - and it suffered some burring of the slot in both of the screw heads.

Overall, it's a killer instrument. The Lundgren pickup is one of the nicest pickups I have used. Super clear and detailed sound - not harsh or boomy sounding even on the low strings. It's not as high output as I expected, which imo is a good thing. High output pickups imo lack versatility and there are a million other ways to crank up the gain/output further down the chain if that's what you want.

There are quite a few NGD threads here with some good pics and some nicely balanced reviews. If you haven't checked those out, you should!

Having written all of that, I'm now feeling the need to go plug mine in and play it.


----------



## DeathChord (Jul 16, 2014)

I got my M80M back in Feb, I have since neglected to play my 6 string guitars and the M80M is my go to for everything I now play. I agree on so many of the points mentioned above.
This guitar is extremely stable from a tuning standpoint, I love the Lundgren as I prefer a bridge only pup, 29.4 scale hands down with the heavy gauges I use gives me the tension I want.
For me, If I were to go custom the ash body and the scale length would stay the same, I would go with different neck wood combinations and more than likely an ebony fretboard but that's all a personal preference. For a not perfect production guitar I don't regret for a split second the money I invested.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 17, 2014)

This thread is so damn relevant to my interests. This is really the only guitar I want to pick up yet this year...I've bought everything else I wanted to try and I'm moving $ around to snag one. Hopefully more people chime in with their experiences.


----------



## 7stg (Jul 17, 2014)

I love mine. I love the scale length for 8 strings, it offers much more clarity compaired to 27 inch models. Mine is very light weight. The body resonates quite a bit. the neck is thinner for those that like thin necks. The frets are good. I think it is an iron label build, it looks to be built in the same Indonesian factory. Add a push/pull pot for added versatility.

The only thing that would be better is if Carvin made an 8 string with a scale around 29.5 - 30.5 inches.


----------



## LordHar (Jul 17, 2014)

I totally love it. Gonna have it mod soon with a neck pickup and switching options.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 17, 2014)

Before I got mine, I was all fired up to have it modded for a neck pickup because I thought I would find the single p/u really limiting - but I honestly don't think I'll bother. The bridge p/u with the tone control is giving me pretty much everything I need.

I have thought about adding a push/push pot with a strangle circuit like some of the old school baritone guitars had or maybe just a garden variety coil tap though.


----------



## silent suicide (Jul 17, 2014)

I am sortoff interested in this model too (if I would ever try a 8 string again)
What kind off strings are you using? Since Circle K isn't a viable option for me atleast.


----------



## DrShredder (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for your reactions guys!


----------



## aprilia4life (Jul 17, 2014)

Bought mine a few months ago and am still very happy with mine, I figure with the scale length I can go pretty much any low tuning I want by chucking on fatter strings. 

I bought a really light string set which helped with the tension a bit (.008 on the high E), I tune F#, B, E, A etc. With the F A# etc tuning you would probably be fine with the stock strings (I am learning, so the stock strings were too heavy for me).

One thing I have to say for this guitar, it looks damn sexy. I have noticed a trend with guitars lately, they look very cheesy with shiny bodies and tacky shapes. Very boring guitars. The M80M with the flat black looks awesome.

Overall, build quality is spot on, no problems to report, plays smooth and sounds awesome. And the custom case is pretty neat too, fits in nice and tight. If you like the 8's you can't go wrong with this bad boy, and if it's limited edition it might hold its value pretty well too.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 18, 2014)

Does the tuner for the low F have a bigger hole than normal tuners?
With my 8's I always have to unwind the strings to fit


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 18, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> Does the tuner for the low F have a bigger hole than normal tuners?
> With my 8's I always have to unwind the strings to fit



Nope. Gonna have to drill if you use .076 or above.

My new M80M (afaik the shop didn't even open it) came with some dings and dents (side, back, pickup routes), a spot of runny paint on the back, and at least two frets that were not filed properly leading to a handful of dead notes. Nowhere near my Ibby prestige quality, and honestly more along the lines of a RG7321 or something (Hell, my Agiles have all had less QC problems than this). I haven't been able to bring myself to get it setup because there's no reason a $1500 guitar should have these issues and I feel like a chump having to pay more to get it on par with a $600 Agile.

It's not a bad guitar, sounds awesome, but at least in my case the quality is on par with $400-$600 Ibanez's - definitely not $1500 ones.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 18, 2014)

That's not right at all! Get that thing back to the shop, have it returned to ibanez and a new one sent out in its place. It isn't fair to pay that much for a guitar with those problems. Iirc there was someone else here a while back who got a dud and had it replaced with minimal hassle. 

The general standard is much higher than this, but it looks like a few lemons have slipped through. 

Take it back!!


----------



## Dominoes282 (Jul 18, 2014)

Arrg.... Only if it wasn't an FX Edge III I would snatch this up... Maybe convert to a Hardtail or something?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 18, 2014)

Dominoes282 said:


> Arrg.... Only if it wasn't an FX Edge III I would snatch this up... Maybe convert to a Hardtail or something?



Unless you just don't like the feel of the Fixed Edge III, then there is really no need to worry at all about its integrity. 

The bridge that is on the M80M is on the $4,000 Tosin Abasi signature and the $6,000 Meshuggah M8M , and is even on a few of their LACS guitars so the bridge isn't at all an issue if it's tuning stability or longevity that you're worried about. Get one!


----------



## Dominoes282 (Jul 18, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Unless you just don't like the feel of the Fixed Edge III, then there is really no need to worry at all about its integrity.
> 
> The bridge that is on the M80M is on the $4,000 Tosin Abasi signature and the $6,000 Meshuggah M8M , and is even on a few of their LACS guitars so the bridge isn't at all an issue if it's tuning stability or longevity that you're worried about. Get one!



I'm not worried about the integrity I'm more worried about my laziness 

If it's anything like my RG560 (or any other floyd rose), if I want to change the tuning or change the strings I have to clear my day, and I like changing the tuning on my guitars quite often. Apparently it's a 'fixed' bridge but I'm not too sure about what they define as fixed and besides I still have nightmares about floyd roses and the Edge looks like it's going in a similar direction if you get what I mean.  Anyone experience that with Fx Edge III's?

In saying that

I also have a problem with the bridge getting in the way of my playing. The particular bridge mechanism is complex, which means there are a lot of sharp edges. I like to rest my hand on the bridge a lot and it can get a little weird at times. 

In saying that

Dat Swamp Ash. Dat Lundgren M8. Dat Meshuggahness.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 18, 2014)

The bridge is very firmly fixed and stable as hell. Changing strings is easy and changing tunings is a non issue. 

I find it really comfortable to play and tend to rest on it when palm muting.

Not sure where you think the sharp bits are?







Nothing like a closeup for highlighting dust on a guitar, is there?


----------



## DeathChord (Jul 18, 2014)

The FX bridge offers no issues what so ever when I change tunings. I palm mute allot and my right hand can ware the finish off on any bridge made due it being in contact so much a perfect choice for the M80M.

The FX is smooth and and well rounded out so there's no issues for me but I have hands like a Phucking zombie, they are scared and cracked from work and I need a sand blaster for a manicure but that's just me.

Hell half the time in my world if you aren't bleeding you aren't playing as my profile picture depicts.


----------



## Dominoes282 (Jul 18, 2014)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> The bridge is very firmly fixed and stable as hell. Changing strings is easy and changing tunings is a non issue.
> 
> I find it really comfortable to play and tend to rest on it when palm muting.
> 
> ...



Wow it actually looks very manageable from a close up like that. The sharp bits I was talking about were the fine tuners. When I tremolo pick I keep my arm parallel to the bridge (I got those long arms). Is it the right method? Who knows, but it's comfortable and it's clean for me. Anyways, on my RG560 those fine tuners poke my arm and it makes it awkward, which was what I was trying to say. Here's what it looks like.






Though in the picture the Edge III looks much flatter and comfortable.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 18, 2014)

Ah! You may still have that issue with the fine tuners as they don't look like they are any further back from the saddles, but they don't seem to be as high as on the pic above.

That technique sounds a little weird to me, but i don't have long arms and if it works for you then who am I to judge?! 

That bridge is really angular!


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 18, 2014)

The Fixed Edge III is one of the reasons I'd buy an M80M, it certainly would not be a deterrent.


----------



## DeathChord (Jul 19, 2014)

Since were talking M80M, to the other owners on the string. How is your finish breaking in? I'm starting to get some serious ware right above the bridge and pup and encircling the volume pot and just above it in between the volume pot and the pup. 

I have also worn through the black finish on the FXIII. I really like the character is gives the guitar not to mention the distinctive positions my right hand migrates to. I love the look of a guitar weathered by years of playing and with the M80M it comes a little sooner.

I anticipate the 1st break through to the blonde ash underneath is not very far off for me. I'm actually looking forward to it. I have to snap a few pics and post.


----------



## jwade (Jul 19, 2014)

Dominoes282 said:


> Arrg.... Only if it wasn't an FX Edge III I would snatch this up... Maybe convert to a Hardtail or something?



This is a really interesting question. Have any of you guys taken off the Edge III? If I could just throw on a Hipshot bridge instead, and sell the Edge III...


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 19, 2014)

That's great news about the finish! I was starting to think it was just the M8M with the thin finish as my M80M seems to be showing no signs of wear so far (except for the bridge). 

I was thinking it might have been the same finish as my S320 which is Weathered Black and appears to be getting shiny with age and doesn't look worn at all. 

Maybe I need to modify my picking style so I have more contact with the body.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 20, 2014)

jwade said:


> This is a really interesting question. Have any of you guys taken off the Edge III? If I could just throw on a Hipshot bridge instead, and sell the Edge III...



It's routed under the bridge, so no.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jul 20, 2014)

Why would you take off the Edge-III? And there seems to be a lot of confusion with it. It is not a tremolo system. It doesn't move at all. Change tunings and string gauge and don't worry that it will cause wild fluctuations like a floating tremolo.


----------



## jwade (Jul 20, 2014)

I found it to be uncomfortable and intrusive when I rented an RGA8. I prefer TOMs & flat mounts like Hipshots. I guess that means I'll just have to make my own M8/0M.


----------



## downburst82 (Jul 20, 2014)

jwade said:


> This is a really interesting question. Have any of you guys taken off the Edge III? If I could just throw on a Hipshot bridge instead, and sell the Edge III...





MemphisHawk said:


> Why would you take off the Edge-III? And there seems to be a lot of confusion with it._* It is not a tremolo system. It doesn't move at all.*_ Change tunings and string gauge and don't worry that it will cause wild fluctuations like a floating tremolo.



^THIS!!!!!











HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's routed under the bridge, so no.






jwade said:


> I found it to be uncomfortable and intrusive when I rented an RGA8. I prefer TOMs & flat mounts like Hipshots. I guess that means I'll just have to make my own M8/0M.


Its recessed a few mm (maybe 1/4" tops) but its not routed through like a trem bridge. You could probably make a hipshot or TOM work if you really wanted to? You would probably need to make a riser of some sort though ( the .175 hipshot might work?? never mind on second thought im pretty sure you would still need a riser)

But..its _possible?_


----------



## Saxon (Jul 20, 2014)

Sent mine back after a couple of weeks. I wasn't getting a good high-gain sound, even with the amp gain up very high. Perhaps the pickups? It just seemed more clean and jangly than distorted, when I wanted a distortion-roar on a power chord. Yes, the low strings were very clear and articulate, but not thick enough for my taste. Bought an Ibanez with EMG 808's. and that's closer to the sound I need.


----------



## 7stg (Jul 20, 2014)

downburst82 said:


> MemphisHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you take off the Edge-III? And there seems to be a lot of confusion with it. It is not a tremolo system. It doesn't move at all. Change tunings and string gauge and don't worry that it will cause wild fluctuations like a floating tremolo.
> ...



Exactly, it's like a fixed hipshot, but with fine tuners and a locking nut for ultra stable tuning.


Swapping for something else would be a PITA. Looking at mine the route is about a quarter inch deep and the proprietary shape will need to be likely squared then filled, but why swap it, this could quite possibly be the best fixed bridge in the market.


----------



## DrShredder (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks again for all the reactions.
I think I'm just going to order one soon.
The body wood (resonance) and the frets (playability and low action) are important to me.
If the finish has small flaws but the body wood and frets are great I wouldn't really care.
If the frets are messed up, or if the body wood sounds dead I'm just going to return the guitar.
I've read good and bad stories about the Ibanez premium line in the past week so it's just a matter of trying one out for myself.

About that Edge bridge, I had one on my old RG2228.
Didn't mind it and the tuning stability was great.
The only problem that I had was that the screw under the backside of the bridge that goes into the body came loose from the basswood body, so I had to add some small wood pieces in the hole in order to get the screw back in.


----------



## DocBach (Jul 20, 2014)

The M80M is a beast for sure. I just didn't care much for the size of the frets, at least thats the excuse I tell myself why I sent it back....

...totally not because my wife was upset I'd spend more on a spur of the moment purchase of a guitar than her birthday.

If you want a deal on one, I'm sure Musician's Friend will have a like new one up for sale any day now since I sent mine back a week or two ago. Call them for 15% off on top of it, too.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 20, 2014)

I was looking on eBay last night at a few and MF has a couple returned models on there for $1319 instead of $1499 or whatever. 30 day money back if you don't dig it.

This has really got me torn; I've got a couple guitars up FS in the hopes that I could snag one of these...I realize it's personal preference and I'm glad for the thread, but this is the first I've heard about people not liking them...all the reviews up until this point were just glowing. Might have to rethink this; the Loomis I just got is freakin fantastic and I'd be pretty bent if I didn't love the 8 as much as the Loomis.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 23, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on a M80M yesterday...
Should be here this week.
I'll let you know how I like it!!


----------



## mdeeRocks (Jul 23, 2014)

It's a great guitar with massive sound and surprisingly huge range of sounds thanks to a very good tone control. I bought mine without thinking, I was visiting the shop to pick up a piece of gear after repairs, had to wait for it about 20 minutes, so I thought I'd check M80M out for fun - left the shop with the guitar, couldn't put it down.
I usually play 6 strings 25.5 scale (my main guitar is Ibanez JEM7V) but felt instantly at home with this one despite scale length.
Edge III is great IMO - I've been thinking about Tosin Abasi signature (cheaper version), but lack of Edge III on this one is a show stopper for me.
Can't wait for finish to wear out too


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 23, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> I pulled the trigger on a M80M yesterday...
> Should be here this week.
> I'll let you know how I like it!!



Stoked for you dude. I'll be watching for your review.


----------

